# Brauche ein Passwort Script - dringend!



## sunshineworld (31. Juli 2002)

Hallo!

Ich brauche ganz dringend ein Passwort JScript.

Es kann ein ganz einfaches sein. Nur sollte das Passwort mit "Sternchen" versehen sein. 

Gibt es auch einfache Passwortabfragen, in denen verschiedene Passwörter (also dem User zugeteiltes Passwort) eingegeben werden kann?

Dank Euch schon mal


----------



## Samuel (31. Juli 2002)

naj0 einfache passwortabfragen mit javascript sind leider auch sehr leicht zu knacken da man die passwörter nicht "verstecken" kann (im quelltext)

um eine passwortabfrage zu realisieren (ob dem user zugeteilte oder nur mit einem passwort) würd ich dir php empfehlen.

bei fragen nicht verzagen einfach nochmal fragen dann werd ich dir so ein script posten

greetZZzz


----------



## sunshineworld (31. Juli 2002)

Herzlichen Dank erstmal für die superschnelle Antwort 

Kann man denn ein PHP auf jeden Server laden?

Klar interessiert mich so ein Script 

Dank Dir!


----------



## Dario Linsky (31. Juli 2002)

> Kann man denn ein PHP auf jeden Server laden?



nur auf server, die auch php unterstützen.


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (31. Juli 2002)

mit php ist das recht simplel
allerdings muss dein server php unterstützten
einfach nen formular mitm input fürs passwort machen(type="password")
und dann an die php seite schhicken
<?php
if($namedesinputs=="passwort")
echo "toll";
else
echo "error;"
?>


----------



## mrsunshine (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von THE REAL TOOLKIT _
> *<?php
> if($namedesinputs=="passwort")
> echo "toll";
> ...


Was sollen denn "uneingeweihte" damit anfangen?

Also:

```
<?
if($_POST['password'] == "daspassword") // Überprüft das Passwort
{?>
<html>
ganz normales HTML(Der Inhalt der Geschützt werden soll)
</html>
<?}
else        // Wenn Password falsch oder nicht eingegeben wurde
{?>
<script>
document.write('<form method="post" action="'+location.href+'">');
</script>
<input type="text" name="password">
<input type="submit" value="Login">
</form>
<?}
?>
```
Ai houp tu hälp hjou!


----------



## Samuel (31. Juli 2002)

```
<?php
if(isset($submit)) {  			    // Falls der Submitbutton gedrückt wurde ...
  $host = "yourhost";				// MySQL-Host
  $user = "yourusername";			// Username für MySQL-Host
  $pass = "yourpassword";			// Passwort für MySQL-Host
  $db = "databasename";			    // Datenbankname
  $table = "tablename";				// Name des MySQL-Tables mit dem Inhalt der Userdaten

  $connect = mysql_connect($host, $user, $pass) or die (mysql_error()); 		// Stellt die Verbindung zum MySQL-Host her
  $select = mysql_select_db($db) or die (mysql_error());		 				// Wählt die Datenbank aus
  
  $un = $_POST['username']; $pw = $_POST['password'];							// Speichern der Vars in eine Variable ohne '
  
  $anzahl = mysql_result(mysql_query("SELECT COUNT(*) FROM $table WHERE username = '$un' AND password = '$pw'"),0) or die (mysql_error());
  // Hier wird ausgelesen wievielemale die Eingegebenen Daten mit denen des Tables übereinstimmen.
  
  if($anzahl > 0) {		  			   // Hier wird überprüft ob sich ein User korrekt eingelogged hat 
    ?>
	<!-- Geschützter Bereich -->
	<html>	   	  					   
	...	  	   	  					   
	</html>	
	<!-- ENDE Geschützter Bereich -->						   
	<?php
  } else {							   // Wenn nicht dann ...
    ?>
	<!-- Die Seite die kommen soll bei falscher passworteingabe -->
	<html>							   
	...
	</html>
	<!-- ENDE Die Seite die kommen soll bei falscher passworteingabe -->							   
	<?php
  }
} else { 							   // Falls Submit-Button noch nicht gedrückt worden ist ...
  ?>
  <!-- Formular für die Passworteingabe -->
  <html>
    
	<head>
	<title>bla bla bla</title>
    </head>
	
	<body>
    <form method="post" action="<?= $_SERVER['PHP_SELF'] ?>">
    Username: <input type="text" name="username"><br>
    Passwort: <input type="password" name="password"><br>
    <input type="submit" name="submit" value="LogIn">
    </form>
	</body>
	
  </html>
  <!-- ENDE Formular für die Passworteingabe -->
  <?php
}
?>
```
ich hoffe das Script kann dir Helfen - hab mal richtig viele Kommentare reingegeben -]
hrhr


----------

